# Why shaving?



## shackleton (Jan 15, 2011)

When did the tradition of shaving start? Why? I've heard reasons such as post crash wound care .A friend of mine who does tri's basically its the "look".Thoughts.


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

shackleton said:


> When did the tradition of shaving start? Why? I've heard reasons such as post crash wound care .A friend of mine who does tri's basically its the "look".Thoughts.


Coincidentally, leg shaving became popular right around the time the Village People slammed the air waves. Aerodynamic wound care... get ready for some lies.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Here is a recent story with a list of possible reasons and feedback from some pros.

Why Do Cyclists Shave Their Legs?
Because neither specific historical reference nor objective scientific finding can account for why cyclists shave their legs, we asked some pros to judge the validity of the most-cited reasons.

http://www.bicycling.com/training-nutrition/training-fitness/why-do-cyclists-shave-their-legs


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Was watching a documentary a couple years back. A crew followed a team while at the tour. The riders say its for a better massage and easier to clean after a crash. So why local guys shave is beyond me, the pro look? No thanks. Im low maintenance, my wife is lucky i shave my face once a week.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

shackleton said:


> When did the tradition of shaving start? Why? I've heard reasons such as post crash wound care .A friend of mine who does tri's basically its the "look".Thoughts.


Yeah, there's no good reasons. It's just some sort of weird fashion statement. I never shave my legs. Really, what else should I waste my time with? I'd rather be out riding.


----------



## nacho (Apr 3, 2007)

*Practical reason*

I used to shave and appreciated how easily sunscreen and warming gels (summer/winter) go on without hair in the way... there are tons of threads on this topic, so you won't lack info.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Rubbing in embro or sunscreen, massage, post crash wound care, ease of wiping off dirt or road grime, defining the legs you worked so hard for...it's all part of the package.

Besides, it's part of the rules:



> RULE 33:
> Legs are to be carefully shaved at all times. If, for some reason, your legs are to be left hairy, make sure you can dish out plenty of hurt to shaved riders, or be considered a hippie douche on their way to a Critical Mass.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> If, for some reason, your legs are to be left hairy, make sure you can dish out plenty of hurt to shaved riders


I have no problem with that rule, I just go with the above...


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

My children hate the gorilla look and insist on me having a smooth back, chest, and legs. 'nough said.

Because in Europe the men shave and the women don't. 

*The importance of shaving in the peleton is further demonstrated in this video.*


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the video, Hooben ; )

I gotta admit I do it for the look - the other reasons are secondary, but I do like how easy sunscreen and lotion goes on.

Without shaving, I would approximate Chewbacca...


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

A chimp in cycling shorts isn't a good look. 

Shaving isn't that big a deal once you start doing it. Lather both legs real well with Dove moisture bar soap, apply aloe shaving foam, 4 blade razor and 10 minutes later you're done.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Great video, Hooben!!
I didn't shave for a long time- but I'm glad I made the "jump"; better for massages, sunscreen (and tanning), embrocation and lotion. It's also been very very handy when I get road rash- that's actually what started me shaving.


----------



## Dano35824 (Jun 25, 2011)

I do it for the look too - sorry to be vain, but how else will my opponents notice my vascular development?


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

The worst part is you have to do it every week or even more often. If it was once, at the beginning of the season it wouldn't be as bad. But I could never shave, it would look and feel really weird.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

walrus said:


> The worst part is you have to do it every week or even more often. If it was once, at the beginning of the season it wouldn't be as bad. But I could never shave, it would look and feel really weird.


I shave about every 4 to 5 days. Once you've got a permanent cycling tan burned into your flesh shaved legs look pretty sweet.


----------



## apex5200 (May 3, 2002)

Massage. And besides, you feel faster!


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't shave my legs but I heard you improve your average speed by 3mph no seriously I have no clue. Maybe so hair doesn't get caught in your chain.

Now you have me thinking about shaving so I can show off my bumpy legs from shattering them both 10 years ago.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the way it feels, looks and the ease of appyling sunscreen and lotions. I shave between seven and ten days apart.

Peace


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

legs and arms? I have shaved my legs before and will probably do it again so the hair doesn't stick in the scabs after I've fallen-MTBing.


----------



## bryantb (Jun 26, 2011)

In reality, it makes no speed difference at all, but mentally I feel faster when they're just shaved


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

I started shaving my legs after holding off because the guys I was riding with were ribbing me about my hairy ass legs. So now I am aprt of the shaved club but I get ribbed by all my non-cycling friends for being a chic and shaving my legs. Damned if you do, damned if you dont.

Seriously though, I just crashed last week and I am so glad that I shaved my legs because it was so much easier to clean, wrap, and keep clean without hair. And my legs look sweat and muscular with being shaved. It has nothing to do with aerodynamics. Its just a looks and practicality thing.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

BicycleBastard said:


> but I get ribbed by all my non-cycling friends for being a chic and shaving my legs. Damned if you do, damned if you dont.


Ask them why they're staring at your legs.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

My football coaches told me to do it back in t he 70's because I needed my knees and ankles tapes for football. We didn't have under wrap back then and it made it easier to put on and take off the tape. After that it became habit and was just more comfortable to me. I ended up playing water polo and it was required by the coaches also. I have had crashes and it has made the cleaning and healing much easier. When i get a massage it makes it muck better as well. As for putting on sunscreen and other lotions and balms it is a heck of a lot easier!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I thought it was crazy when I first started road cycling, but after seeing my hairy legs with a set of spandex on, they looked scarry! When I first took the plunge I shaved them with an electric razor with no guard. I removed enough hair to make atleast 3 wigs and I am not joking haha. My wife cant stand it, but I think its jealiousy, as my legs are usually always smoother than hers HAHA.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

BicycleBastard said:


> And my legs look sweat and muscular with being shaved.


This. :thumbsup:

My legs, that is. Not your legs. I have no idea what your legs are like. :shocked:



danl1 said:


> Ask them why they're staring at your legs.


See previous. :cornut:


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just shaved my legs for the first time last week. Now it the hot weather, its like having an air conditioner on my legs  I love it. Its a conversation starter, they ask why I do it and then I get to talk about cycling  It's a win win!


----------



## jarbiker (Sep 29, 2009)

danl1 said:


> Ask them why they're staring at your legs.


cause they are probably gay. Shaving seems kind of gay too though - guess that's alright if that's your thing. Not your's specifically - just generally.


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

Man, now you have me thinking about shaving my legs just so I can be cool like you guys.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

shackleton said:


> When did the tradition of shaving start? Why? I've heard reasons such as post crash wound care .A friend of mine who does tri's basically its the "look".Thoughts.


It's because we are all gay. NTTAWWT.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cyclebot81 said:


> Man, now you have me thinking about shaving my legs just so I can be cool like you guys.


It's going to take a lot more than that for you to be cool like us!


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

I got the flashy bike the colorful spandex and the sweet shades. All I need now is a good shave!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jarbiker said:


> cause they are probably gay. Shaving seems kind of gay too though - guess that's alright if that's your thing. Not your's specifically - just generally.


Right. Shaving your legs somehow makes you less of a man...


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

Hooben said:


> My children hate the gorilla look and insist on me having a smooth back, chest, and legs. 'nough said.


:lol: wtf


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Right. Shaving your legs somehow makes you less of a man...


I think this may have been taking out of context. Don't know for sure though.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Because it's awesome and you want to be awesome don't you? Don't you?

I'm pretty awesome, I must say.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

So, um, how high do you go? Just to the bottom on your bibs........or all the way????


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pharmerbob said:


> So, um, how high do you go? Just to the bottom on your bibs........or all the way????


All the way. Hair shorts are for noobs.


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

Shaving is like the secret handshake for entry to Poserville. Racing and MTB are good reasons, more risks of crashing. Road Club shavers, if you crash that much to warrant shaving, you need to find a new sport. Otherwise, like a herd of goat, it's nothing more than wanting to fit in with the cool kids.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

GetReal said:


> Otherwise, like a herd of SHEEP, it's nothing more than wanting to fit in with the cool kids.



There fixed it for you, unless of course you are from the middle east in which case goat may be appropriate. Here in the U.S.A we use the word Sheep. And there is nothing better than a young sheep and a pair of cowboy boots! So off I go to shave my ewe and my legs!


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

rward325 said:


> Here in the U.S.A we use the word Sheep.


There ya go, people follow like sheep. I used "goat" so that I could use "kid" at the end of the sentence. If I had used "sheep", I'd have to use "lamb". Not all of us follow like sheep. :thumbsup:

I honestly thought someone would see what I did there , but I guess not!


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

I do it because chicks dig it.


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

DLMKA said:


> I do it because chicks dig it.


Hmmm....tell my wife that. She was just laughing at me. I figured I would try to how I like. Maybe my next crash won't hurt so bad.

At least it will always grow back. Only draw back is now all my scars are visible and my calcium build ups from shattering my legs. Oh well. I feel so much cooler now at least


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Right. Shaving your legs somehow makes you less of a man...


Well, certain in the crowd need to be careful about trimming the wrong one.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> All the way. Hair shorts are for noobs.


I LOL'd at this  not just because it's hilarious but I actuall had that question!


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

For me, its led to easier wound care and grease removal and the best massages I've ever had. Plus, its cooler in the summer and putting on tight shorts is less painful.

And my legs look pretty good shaved.


----------



## pachieh (Jun 6, 2011)

Feels better. Looks better too.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> All the way. Hair shorts are for noobs.


LOL, definitely all the way.



GetReal said:


> Shaving is like the secret handshake for entry to Poserville. Racing and MTB are good reasons, more risks of crashing. Road Club shavers, if you crash that much to warrant shaving, you need to find a new sport. Otherwise, like a herd of goat, it's nothing more than wanting to fit in with the cool kids.


you're just jealous you can't fit in, aren't you? 



Taco Brown said:


> For me, its led to easier wound care and grease removal and the best massages I've ever had. Plus, its cooler in the summer and putting on tight shorts is less painful.
> 
> And my legs look pretty good shaved.


+1. With my first road rash this weekend, it's been easier to clean and apply bandages.

Getting in shorts is easier, applying lotion or massaging/rubbing them is easier. And I like the look.


----------



## BXR4T (May 20, 2011)

I just might have to try this now...


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

jarbiker said:


> Getting in shorts is easier, applying lotion or massaging/rubbing them is easier. And I like the look.


Not a leg shaver yet, so can you explain how getting in shorts is easier sans hair? Wouldn't the hair help the shorts slide on easier?  

The lotion part I get. I shave my head and getting a bald head massage is just wonderful.


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

> Wouldn't the hair help the shorts slide on easier?


Not my leg hair! Putting on bike shorts pre-shave always involved some amount of serious hair pulling.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

heathb said:


> A chimp in cycling shorts isn't a good look.
> 
> Shaving isn't that big a deal once you start doing it. Lather both legs real well with Dove moisture bar soap, apply aloe shaving foam, 4 blade razor and 10 minutes later you're done.


Neither is any man in cycling shorts....


----------



## ScottyP19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just started shaving because of the look. So far its really weird getting used to. I have a bunch of little bumps on my thighs for some reason but I think it might be because the razor might be dull. I dont know if this has anything to do with it but for women, I am all about nice legs. So I like to show of the muscular legs and hairy legs with bike shorts, in my opinion, dont mix


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

ScottyP19 said:


> I have a bunch of little bumps on my thighs for some reason but I think it might be because the razor might be dull.


Don't shave against the grain above the knee. The skin there is more prone to irritation than below the knee. Trim it down with clippers and then shave down and/or across. It might not be quite as smooth, but you won't get as many ingrown hairs.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I shave so lotion goes on easier... Embro isn't a pain... Shorts fit better.. that .5% aero benefit.. Self massage and foam roller work is easier.... and... because I'm proud to show off my legs.


----------



## Lynton (Jul 9, 2011)

Say what you want about aerodynamics and throw up all thee facts and figures you want saying that shaving makes no difference, I don't care. When I started racing in the 80's as a juvenile, road racers shaved, try hards did not. Now I got used to riding with shaved legs and that is that. 

I recently got back on the bike and logging some reasonable distance with the forest intact, yuk. It feels really slow having the wind whistling through the forest at 25 mph. So the forest has gone now and the average speed has gone up. Is it because of the aerodynamic advantage? Probably not, it is probably because of the increased training and the fact that feels better. I might add that with the return of training, the shape is improving. 

Crashing is an issue, every racer crashes at some time, anyone that does not is not racing. Massage is not a reason for me, I don't massage, I enjoy the burn. 

It feels right for a road cyclist, that is it, end of story.


----------



## biker_on_a_budget (Aug 19, 2011)

I refuse to shave anything but my face unless I miraculously become the next Lance Armstrong!


----------

